# Ambient Lighting



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I know someone on the forums has gone and added some awesome lighting to the interior of their cruze, with red lights in the vents, cup holders, etc. 

I'm thinking of adding some ambient lighting to match the aqua dashboard lights. Particularly, I'm interested in an overhead LED spotlight that would shine onto the shifter and centre between the seats (the Malibu has this, as well as the A4 for sure). I always find that I'm searching for things in the cup holders where, at night, its very dark. 

Has anyone done this? I'm thinking maybe it could be wired onto a separate switch or maybe to the dash lights themselves somehow. 

I'm by no means an electrician, but I'm pretty handy in general and can get around with some minor help and maybe some wiring diagrams. Can anyone help?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Never been into that type of thing, sorry bud


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

CHUV said:


> I know someone on the forums has gone and added some awesome lighting to the interior of their cruze, with red lights in the vents, cup holders, etc.
> 
> I'm thinking of adding some ambient lighting to match the aqua dashboard lights. Particularly, I'm interested in an overhead LED spotlight that would shine onto the shifter and centre between the seats (the Malibu has this, as well as the A4 for sure). I always find that I'm searching for things in the cup holders where, at night, its very dark.
> 
> ...


:th_coolio: that would be me but I would have to think about how to install an overhead light. I installed a light in the cupholders and one above the rear power outlet.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Ouuu I like the rear light idea but I dont care about the passengers as much lol. What did you wire the lights to?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

for those two i just tapped into the rear power outlet line . You would basically have to take apart the center console, a lot of screws but not hard.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I can make a video on where I would put the wiring if I was going to do it ?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> for those two i just tapped into the rear power outlet line . You would basically have to take apart the center console, a lot of screws but not hard.


So I take it that the rear outlet is only hot when the ignition is on? Reason I ask is that the rearmost outlet in our 'Nox is always hot....


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

gman19 said:


> So I take it that the rear outlet is only hot when the ignition is on? Reason I ask is that the rearmost outlet in our 'Nox is always hot....


 
yes, the rear is switched power


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Chefmaster87 said:


> I can make a video on where I would put the wiring if I was going to do it ?


Please!! If you get a chance. It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Bump?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Personally, I'd put led rings in the bottom of the cupholders and wire it to the rear outlet...


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

I ran a wire from the dome light to some led's in the map light area.-- now i can see when i open a door..
i ran led's under each dash and each seat.. also 1 on the bottom side of the e-brake handle and 1 around the inside of both cup holders- so i can see and find my ashtray and drink at night.
When i do door speakers i will put some in each door pocket.
the 2 under the seats and the 2 around cup holder i just wired into rear power outlet.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

That's a good idea having the map lights turn on with the door opening. 

Do you have any photos of your setup?


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Chefmaster87 said:


> I can make a video on where I would put the wiring if I was going to do it ?


I would be interested in that too. I was thinking of wiring an LED in the same place as Chuv.


----------

